#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Patna btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
NIT Patna Year of Establishment:* 1886.

*NIT Patna Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Patna Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Patna Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
 22782

*OPPH*
206739

*OB*
30132

*OBPH*
145887

*SC*
96242

*SCPH*
629140

*ST*
165173

*STPH*
NA



*NIT Patna Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringComputer Sc. & Engineering.Electrical Engineering.Electronics& Communication Engineering.Information Technology.Mechanical Engineering.*NIT Patna Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*
*. No.*
*Program*
*Description*
*Amount in Rs.*
*Mode of Payment*

*B. Tech./ B. Arch. 1st  Semester*


1
UG
Tuition Fee
10000
_Per Annum_

2
UG
Development  Fee
10000
_One Time_



*Total (Deposited with CCB/ Institution)*
*20000*


3
UG
Examination Fee
500
_Per Semester_

4
UG
Registration Fee
500
_Per Semester_

5
UG
Course Curricula for UG Program
250
_One Time_



*Total to be Deposited for Registration*
*1250*


*B. Tech./ B. Arch. 3rd  to 4th  Semester*

1
UG
Tuition Fee
5000
_Per Semester_

2
UG
Examination Fee
500
_Per Semester_

3
UG
Registration Fee
500
_Per Semester_

3
UG
Course Curricula for UG Program
250
_One Time_



*Total to be Deposited for Registration*
*6250*



*NIT Patna Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 6,600/- Per Year.

*NIT Patna Engineering Placements 2012:*
*Sl.No*
*Name of the Company/Organization visited for campus placement*
*Sl.No*
*Name of the Company/Organization visited for campus placement*

01
DRDO
16
BPCL

02
IOCL
17
Simplex Infrastructure Ltd., New Delhi

03
NTPC Ltd.
18
Wipro Infotech

04
Ispat Industries Ltd., Mumbai
19
HCC Ltd., Mumbai

05
Gammon India Ltd., Mumbai
20
HPCL, Mumbai

06
ITC Infotech India Ltd.
21
Sapient Corp., Gurgaon

07
PGCIL, Gurgaon
22
EIL, New Delhi

08
Infosys, Hyderabad
23
Tata Tele Services

09
Gati Infrastructure Ltd., Sikkim
24
Tech Mahindra

10
Punj Llyod Ltd., New Delhi
25
Vodafone Ltd.

11
Adani Interprises Ltd., Ahmedabad
26
Bhusan Steel Ltd.

12
L&T, Mumbai
27
WTTIL & QUIPPO Telecom Infrastructure Ltd.

13
Vedanta Balco, New Delhi
28
CSC Ltd.

14
TVS Motors
29
Surya Roshni Ltd.

15
Oxylab Networks, Gurgaon
30
L. Tech India, Lucknow



*NIT Patna Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*  National Institute of Technology Patna is the 18th National Institute of Technology created by the Ministry of H.R.D. Government of India after rechristening the erstwhile Bihar College of Engineering Patna on 28. 01. 2004. NIT Patna marked its humble beginning in 1886 with the establishment of pleaders survey training school which was subsequently promoted of Bihar College of Engineering Patna in 1924. This made this institute the 6th Oldest Engineering Institute of India. The graduate level curriculum was later elevated to the post graduate level in 1978. The institute is situated on the south bank of holy river Ganges behind Gandhi Ghat, one of the most important and reverential place of Patna. The Gandhi Ghat is associated with the immersion of ashes of father of the Nation Mahatma Gandhi in the river Ganges. The campus has a picturesque river view with historic building presenting a spectacle of architectural delight and natural beauty.


National Institute of Technology Patna has been declared as an Institute of National Importance and has been granted a fully Autonomous Status by MHRD, Government of India. The Institute has also been declared as a Centre of Excellence of impart high level education training , research and development in science, engineering technology and humanities. It is imparting high quality education & values at UG (B.Tech), PG (M.Tech) & Ph .D programmes through its experienced faculty well versed in their respective field of engineering an technology with well equipped laboratories . At present the Institute has seven disciplines viz. Architecture, Civil Engineering, Compute Science & Engg., Electrical Engg., Electronics & Communication Engg., Information Technology and Mechanical Engg., and well established departments of physics, Mathematics and Humanities and Social Science.


National Institute of Technology Patna aims at setting out very high education standards and holds long record of academic excellence. The pedagogical aspects have been formulated to suit not only the needs of the contemporary industrial requirements but also to develop human potential to its fullest extent in a range of professions. Extra curricular activities are planed through games and sports, cultural programmes and NSS activities. Cultural activities provide a platform to know about the culture of various states and regions of the country and opportunity for national integration.


Ever since its rechristening, NIT Patna has been on the fast track of development and has undergone numerous facelifts because of which placement records have witnessed unprecedented growth and is touching new heights as the graph of placement is increasing remarkably.


*Central library:* The Institute maintains a central Library which has over 50,000 books and about 1,100 internationally acclaimed e-journals and works for about 10 hrs per day.The Central Library has a separate e-resource section at the ground floor, a study section at the first floor and a separate section for computer related books at the second floor. 

*NIT Patna Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The institute provides residential facilities to students through three boys hostels and one girls hostel. At present Institute provides 29.37% only hostel facility for boys and girls both. Each hostel provides a central mess facility and 24 hours uninterrupted water and electricity supply.

*NIT PatnaAddress:* National Institute of Technology Patna Ashok Rajpath, Patna-800 005  Bihar. India.

*NIT Patna Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Patna btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Patna btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Calicut btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Patna btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## cool.taniya

good job raymayank!!

----------


## shivam17

Hi
I got 175 marks in jee mains and 87.4% in ISC board.
Category-general ; state- U.P.
Can i get admission in NIT Patna in mech/electrical/civil branches....?

----------

